# have any experienced this?



## Rosie (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I was just cuddling with Dodger in bed with me and he laid his little nose on my finder, so cute, after a decided to apply hand cream to my hands, and then when I picked him up he tryed everything he could to get away from me, I think he hated the smell of the handcream, I was wondering if this can upset a hedgehog, a different smell they have never smelled, he was so upset he tried everything he could to get away from me, broke my heart  will he overcome this negative experience? I would like to know if I should be doing something to reassure him to trust me again, I will NEVER do this again, nor purfume or anything that smells out of the ordinary. He looks forward to playing and cuddling with me, my little pointy baby.
ps, he loves bathes, so cute, doesnt even mind the hairdryer on low and luke warm setting, he had his first bath Saturday night! 
thanks in advance for your support,
Tammy


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I bet it was the smell of the handcream. Sometimes they just have a smell they really don't like and they'll throw a tantrum about it. I tried using lanolin on Lily's ears once to help with dryness. She threw the biggest tantrum I've ever seen her give! :roll: Straight into a ball, huffing, popping, the whole bit. And she's usually a sweet little girl who never balls up (although the vet is an exception to that... :lol: ) But don't worry...I'm sure he'll get over it soon! A few handcream-free snuggles and treats and he'll be a sweetie again.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf throws a major tantrum at least once a week: hisses, charges at me, huffs, stomps back and forth, glares...the best: he tries to huff and sniff and hiss at the same time. :lol: 

Why? I dared to change his stinky, filthy, poopy-booted hedgie bag or :shock: I put fleece in his corner. The horror!!!

Little rotter. :roll:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

MissC said:


> Snarf throws a major tantrum at least once a week: hisses, charges at me, huffs, stomps back and forth, glares...the best: he tries to huff and sniff and hiss at the same time. :lol:
> 
> Why? I dared to change his stinky, filthy, poopy-booted hedgie bag or :shock: I put fleece in his corner. The horror!!!
> 
> Little rotter. :roll:


One talented multi-tasking hedgehog you got there


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

MissC you totally have to post a video of a full out Snarff hissie fit. Mostly I just want to see what a stomping hedgehog looks like!
@Rosie - yeah, it is funny what they will randomly decide they do and don't like. I am sure Dodger will quickly forgive you if you bribe him with a few mealies and some cuddles!


----------

